# Guard donkeys killing lambs.



## Bibiann

I am new to the sight and googled information regarding guard donkeys killing lambs and this sight came up.  I felt it was very important to inform all the sheep lovers about the possability that your donkeys may not work out as well as you thought.
We started our Kahtadin sheep venture last spring buying 10 ewes varying from 4 years to 1 year old.  We put a registered ram over them in late October and we started lambing two weeks ago.  
We purchased a 2 year old Mammoth donkey to serve as our guard donkey.  Her name is Coco and she is a very friendly and gorgeous donkey.  Little to our knowledge Coco was pregnant and had a fowl in late July (2010).  
When we started lambing the 13th of March we started out great as had twins.  The next day one was left, the other disapearted result of coyotes.  The saved lamb ended up having to be bottle fed as mothers utter dried up.  Yes - you might be thinking did you put it with other new born lambs and mother.  Yes we did, thats another story.
Anyways, we noticed that Coco and our 7 month old jack did not like the lambs very much so we pend them up seperatley.
Coco would push lambs away with nose and the jack tried to grab them by the neck.
6 lambs had there lambs all seemed to be under control until the next 4 started so we are back to the same drama with donkeys.  Who had been let out with them.
We were not at the, property when the insident accured, our friend went by to check on sheep when either Coco or jack bit a new born lambs face 
leaving it mangled and didnt get a chance to kill the other one.
The jack is being given away as has no use to us.  He cant even be left with cattle.  I wanted to keep him as he is so pretty.  Coco will be put with lambs again when they get a little bigger.
I have investigated our scenario that we learned the hard way and these are the facts :  Jacks cannot be with sheep.  Some guard donkeys feel that lambs are a threat.  I hope this helps people to realize what could happen.  Next lambing period we will pen Coco up.  Hope this post helped out.  We love our flock that has doubled !!!!!!


----------



## patandchickens

AFAIK there are individuals of ALL "guardian animal" species that will kill whatever it is they're supposed to be guarding. I am sorry for your losses, but donkeys are no different than the others in this respect and the same thing could have happened with llamas or dogs.

Condolences,

Pat


----------



## elevan

I am sorry to hear about your situation with the jack.

I do agree with Pat that it could happen with any type of guard.  Being cautious whenever any newbies are introduced whether they are adults or newborns is extremely important.  Thank you for sharing your story as it may help others realize this.


----------



## pairadice

I'm sorry about your lambs.  Has the jack been gelded?  If not you may consider that option as intact jacks can be much more aggressive.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Sorry for your loss.  Yep, after my experience with an almost-miniature donkey and fully grown sheep and goats, I would never recommend one as a guardian animal.  Even gelded males are aggressive.


----------



## Roll farms

A friend of mine lost several animals to 'guard' donkeys.  I know some work great, but IMHO, they're more of a risk than a well-trained dog.

(And yes, I know LGD's kill sometimes...but it's usually a young or 
untrained dog who does it....)


----------



## boykin2010

My guard donkey has worked great ( so far ) * knocks on wood* 
She is 1 year old and does very well with my sheep except sometimes when we feed them she may shake her head at the ewes to get food. I settled that problem easily and just fed the donkey seperately than the ewes. While she is eating the sheep eat also.

All of my sheep are done lambing and so far she has done great. We did have one dog walking around the pen and she didnt act protective like i wanted her too. But as long as she isnt hurting the sheep i am okay with it. 

I have only seen her kick a sheep once and this wasnt a hard kick it was more of a leave me alone annoyed kick than anything else. I have a very obnoxious bottle baby ram lamb by the way. 

She sleeps with the sheep every night and the sheep seem to think of her as " the leader "


----------



## Julie_A

I have a Pyrenees with my goats and chickens. My dad uses a single Jenny in each of his pastures. No problems with calves. Maybe the size difference was just too much between the Mammoths and the sheep...  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## puredelite

I raise miniature donkeys, goats and sheep and they all share the same pasture(s). I do have problems sometimes with younger donkeys(under 1 yr.) chasing lambs. I believe it is just playing and not anything malicious but a very young lamb got get stomped. My jack has never been a threat at all but he is not your typical jack. Not all guard animals are suited for the job, and this applies to llamas, LGD's, donkeys, etc. Really depends on the individual and their temperment, 'specially when they are immature and still in a playful state of mind. My 9 mo. old Pyr. is on the chain right now as he still can't be fully trusted to run loose with the flock. He was caught mauling a 3 mo. old lamb so is now in "time-out" for a few days.


----------



## eweinHiscare

Bibianne, thanks for the info about the donkeys.  It has to be heartbreaking , I'm sorry about your lambs getting hurt and killed.


----------



## treeclimber233

When my LGD was younger he mouthed my baby goats.  I would go to the barn and the babies were slobbered all over the neck/ shoulder area.  A bit of habenaro sauce stopped that behavior in a hurry.   

Puredeklite I am not sure if you are meaning mouthing instead of mauling.  Mauling would include blood and damage/death to the animal.  If your dog is just playing (with no injury) then a little habanero sauce might stop his behavior.  Just make sure it is high enough on the shoulders the baby can't lick it off and only put it on the tips of  the hair.


----------

